# Shoes for Adventure Race Coming Up



## mattlow (Jun 6, 2010)

I have an adventure race this August in PA. This will be my first adventure race, and had a question on shoes. The race is 50 miles mountainbiking, 30 miles hiking, and 10 miles paddling. I was thinking of getting one shoe for the entire race. Something like the Salomon Men's XA Pro 3D Ultra GTX Trail Running Shoe

Any opinions on the shoe or the idea. Should I get a cycling shoe, and a hiking shoe, or does anyone have a better suggestion for an all around good adventure racing shoe? Thanks for the help, and by any means, any suggestions on making it through will be appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

If you don't have to carry three pairs of shoes (ie, you can leave them at transition points), I'd probably get three different shoes. MTB shoes are WAY more comfortable on a bike than running/hikng shoes, especially if you normally ride with clipless pedals. And I'd always rather hike in regular hiking shoes than in bike shoes.

But if you can only have one pair of shoes, I'd probably go with a version of the Pearl Izumo X-Alps, or with Shimano MT60. Good on the bike, a decent for walking. Add some moleskin, and you should be good to go!


----------



## Stosh (Canada) (Jul 19, 2005)

mattlow said:


> I have an adventure race this August in PA. This will be my first adventure race, and had a question on shoes. The race is 50 miles mountainbiking, 30 miles hiking, and 10 miles paddling. I was thinking of getting one shoe for the entire race. Something like the Salomon Men's XA Pro 3D Ultra GTX Trail Running Shoe
> 
> Any opinions on the shoe or the idea. Should I get a cycling shoe, and a hiking shoe, or does anyone have a better suggestion for an all around good adventure racing shoe? Thanks for the help, and by any means, any suggestions on making it through will be appreciated. :thumbsup:


First off: Good Luck!

This is a bigger race than any of the sprint events that I have ever done.

My C$.02, pack more than one pair of shoes. I personally would hate to transition to any 'hiking' section in wet shoes, especially 30 M ( 50+KM ). MTB or even road sections in wet shoes I could live with because air flow will help dry any shoe but 'hiking' in wet shoes is IMO just asking for a Point and a 3M bandage "Duct tape".

Again: Good Luck in the event, for a first event you are certainly going BIG.

Let us know what the trails are like and how it went, please.

Stosh


----------



## SoloSteve (Dec 9, 2007)

Go with multiple pairs of shoes. If you ride with clipless MTB shoes stay with them. The XA Pros are great shoes for the trail running/hiking. If the paddling is flat water then you may be able to get away with keeping the running shoes on and try to be careful not to get them too wet. Either way, I recommend some good Merino wool socks, they aren't too hot when it is warm out and they dry quickly and stay warm when you get them wet. If the paddling is whitewater rafting then take some neoprene boots or at least sandals.

Most adventure races have transition zones between disciplines where you can leave your shoes and get new ones. Take zip ties and attach your bike shoes to the bike for transporting. That way you don't have to carry them and whoever is moving your bike doesn't have to worry either. Contrary to what people think, taking a few extra minutes in the transition zone to have the right gear is beneficial.

Good luck and enjoy yourself.


----------



## k-j-e (Oct 16, 2008)

Starting big is the way to go. My 2nd race was 120 mi over 30 hrs. 

I'd recommend multiple pairs of shoes - take advantage TA's and drop bags or support crew if allowed. Regardless of how many shoes, make sure you can hike in your bike shoes. There can be a lot of be hike-a-bike or an O-course in the middle of a bike section. And you'll want to stick with clipless if that's what you use, because a lot of biking tends to be on pavement or gravel, to get from one area to another. 

As far as trail runners, get something breathable that will dry. And Marino wool socks are key - they feel great wet or dry, hot or cold, and will help avoid blisters. 

Good luck! AR can be addicting...


----------



## Noob7_0 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have been racing with one pair of trekking shoes and my clipless shoes. Some times I have to carry my trekking shoes on my pack which is annoying but I like having my bike shoes. Something to note is that not all races have a transition bag between disciplines forcing you to carry your other shoes. I would try to confirm the order of transitions with the organizers, they may not say. 

Good luck!


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

With those sorts of distances you will want a separate pair of shoes for the hike/run section. If they don't allow you to prearrange a drop at one of the transitions then you can get away with securing them to your Camelbak. Your average pair of trail running shoes compress down fairly well and don't weigh all that much. I'd suggest putting them in a plastic bag or something of the sort to keep them dry when/if you have to get wet with your pack. 

If you are feeling brave you could go with the Vibram 5-fingers for the hike section. They take up very little room and can get wet. Lots of folks around here use them for trail running. I have a pair but I haven't gotten the nerve to try them on the trails. The sole is pretty thin so you have to be careful with your foot placement...I doubt your avg trail obstacle would puncture the sole but you still FEEL everything you step on. 

You can get away with using your biking shoes for the paddle section. 

Good luck and have fun!


----------

